# Supernatural: Devils Hunt Game thread



## Serp (Dec 13, 2008)

*Supernatural Devils Hunt
Ooc: X

*The Roadhouse, a halfway house for hunters of the supernatural kind, a place where you can buy drink, weapons and gather information. 

You the lowly hunter, living of the grid, sitting down at the bar awaiting your next job.

--------

You can only buy weapons and items before a job, if not you can while in game try to improvise but that is upto the GM discretion. 

While in the road house to get a mission approach the barmaid and ask if there is any jobs available, and choose your job from those listed. From there you can set of, gather other hunters in the bar or buy weapons first.

During the Rp it is free control, but only 5 definitive actions per post.

Hunters:
James Shepard
Jason Winchester
Emily Wolfe
Scott Woods
Jadon Cribbs
Heather Reynolds

For help and information on creatures you can use the: 
---------

Game start​


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 14, 2008)

James Shepard enters The Roadhouse which is sort of a cross between a Saloon and a one stop shop quickie mart for Hunters. A colleague of his had told him of this place long ago and that only the old pros came here to trade war stories and talk shop so to speak. After years of going solo on the road, James had decided to see what all the fuss is about and see where the big boys come to play.

The young hunter strides though the entrance and projects a bold air of confidence to compensate for his feeling of nervousness, he had rarely been amongst this many Hunters before. _I hope I'm not overdoing it_ James thinks. Some patrons stare at James as if taking stock of him and then return to their private conversations, though most totally ignore him. James sidles up casually on a bar stool at the front and smiles at the barmaid. 

"Let me get a beer..." James requests, "Also I'd like to know what kind of specials you have for the day."  

James facepalms inwardly..._that sounded as corny as hell_ he thinks but he continues smiling at the Barmaid anyhow. _Just like my old man used to say, "Boy even if you don't know what you're doing just pretend like you do and keep smiling...fuck the haters."_


----------



## Serp (Dec 14, 2008)

Ellen watched as a young man walked through the doors of the roadhouse, for what she assumed was his first time. Although he looked like a newbie he still had the hunter vibe, and he was welcome here.

The man walked up to Ellen as she waited the bar and smiled, which she tried her best to return but she wasn't naturally a cheery person.

He asked for a beer, and Ellen turned around and took a nice chilled brew from the cooler. And passed it to the new guy.

"Specials you want, well we got beer, beer and some whiskey... But if you mean something related to a job, I might have something."

The roadhouse was a place where many hunters all over the country gathered for info, jobs and some weapons they couldn't get else where. Services Ellen was happy provide as long as they bought a beer and were pleasant about it. 

If this guy did want a job, Ellen only had info about a few low class things, vengeful spirits mostly. But Ellen waited to see what this guy would do.


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 15, 2008)

Jason walked into the hunter bar and sat at a table. He waited for a waiter to come by and ordered a bear. It wasn't very crowded right now. He was thinking of asking for a job, but didn't feel like it at the moment. He waited at the table and drank his bear, wating for anybody to come and talk to him. He didn't care who, he just wanted someone to talk to him. He didn't know why he was feeling so crappy, he just was. Whatever the reason, he felt like this most of the time.

(Really short, sorry)


----------



## Serp (Dec 16, 2008)

Ellen saw Jason enter the bar, Jason was regular enough for her to remember him. One thing she noticed was the crappy apathetic look on his face, it was quite depressing.

Ellen walked over to Jason. "Beer I take it?" And handed him a nice frosty brew.

"Why so down, Jason?"

Ellen had learned when Hunters looked down it was either because something really bad had happened or the job was getting to them. Ellen wasn't sure which it was with Jason, maybe it was both as it seemed to be with most hunters, a cause and effect. Most people never get out of that loop, and apart from managing the Roadhouse, Ellen thought it best to at least help the hunters so that they may at least help others.


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 16, 2008)

While Jason was sitting at the table, he noticed Ellen walk up to him and hand him a cold beer. "Thaks Ellen." he said.

"I don't really know. I guess its just doing all these jobs alone. Traveling alone. That stuff." he said, then took a slurp of his beer. "Nothing you could call fun has come up in my life. But I guess its just part of the job. So what've you been up to Ellen? How's your daughter?" he asked.


----------



## Serp (Dec 16, 2008)

Jason took his beer, and started to moan about the job. It was understandable so many hunters often thought 'why them' or 'why can't I be happy'. Ellen understood that Jason was lonely, as was many hunters who traveled alone, never staying long enough to put down roots, make friends or lovers. 

"Jason you know your always welcome here, to talk to the drunks or me or Asch, as long as you hunt and even after you will always be part of The Roadhouse Family."

As Jason mentioned Jo, Ellen looked down, and felt down.

"Well I haven't heard much from Jo in a while, you know her always trying to save folk, but she does call in once and a while to let me know she is alive. I guess thats all I can ask for. But other than that business is good I guess."

Ellen thought of something.

"If the Job is getting to you, the best way to forget about all happening in your personal life would just be to get back on the hunt. I know its not a long term solution but it will patch over thew current wounds for now."


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 17, 2008)

Emily Wolfe stood outside The Roadhouse, looking at it silently for a few minutes. She smirked but quickly sighed as she clenched her fists. 

She entered The Roadhouse, not looking at anyone but feeling the curious eyes on her. Emily sat down carefully and looked at the barmaid. "Good afternoon. Do you sell anything without alcohol?" She waited patiently.


----------



## Serp (Dec 17, 2008)

A very young looking woman entered The Roadhouse, she looked young but also could pull off being a hunter, there were many shapes and sizes when it came to hunters.

_"Good afternoon. Do you sell anything without alcohol?"_

Ellen couldn't help but laugh. 
"Missy this is a bar, but we do have a couple of bottles of water, pre and post blessed. That is if you want some of that, other than that your choices are, beer, beer, beer or whiskey."

Ellen smiled at the young lady and waited patiently for her reply.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 17, 2008)

The barmaid laughed.

"Missy, this is a bar, but we do have a couple of bottles of water, pre and post blessed. That is if you want some of that, other than that your choices are, beer, beer, beer or whiskey."

Emily had expected that answer and replied, "Then I would like to buy a bottle of water please", not bothering to make explanation that elucidated why she didn't drink alcohol.

Emily wouldn't change her habits. She wouldn't drink anything other than fresh juice or water, she disapproved of alcohol. _Beer. More beer. Whisky. I don't want any of that. But I'd rather buy something, it seems rather rude to just waltz in and ask for an available job._


----------



## Serp (Dec 17, 2008)

Ellen nodded as the young woman asked for a water, and she turned and went into the back to get her a bottle.

Ellen returned and placed it on the bar.
"There you go, anything else I can do you for, or did you come all the way out here for some water?"

Ellen still smiling at the woman.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 17, 2008)

The barmaid put the bottle of water on the bar.

"There you go, anything else I can do you for, or did you come all the way out here for some water?"

Emily looked slightly amused. "I was going to ask if there were any available jobs." she said, straightforward.

She took the bottle of water and waited, twisting it around in her hands.


----------



## Serp (Dec 17, 2008)

Ellen laughed. 
"Finally we are getting somewhere, I got a couple of jobs but some might be abit challenging for you, no offense but I anit ever seen you before and don't wanna through you in the deep end."

Ellen started to think through all the info she had gathered to give to hunters, she had a few ones that looked like vengeful spirits and possibly a djinn, but she had no idea what level this girl was at.

"Ok you want a job, I got info on a relatively easy looking vengeful spirit one or a slightly harder one that even Asch back there isn't sure what it is. So what do you say?"


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 17, 2008)

"Finally we are getting somewhere, I got a couple of jobs but some might be abit challenging for you, no offense but I anit ever seen you before and don't wanna through you in the deep end." said the barmaid.

"Ok you want a job, I got info on a relatively easy looking vengeful spirit one or a slightly harder one that even Asch back there isn't sure what it is. So what do you say?"


"Looks can be misleading." said Emily smirking, sipping her water.

She put the bottle cap back on and looked at the bar maid for a few seconds. "I would like the second one."


----------



## Serp (Dec 17, 2008)

Ellen looked back at the girl as she decided to take the second one. 
"Looks can be deceiving but are you sure you wanna try this one? Oh well."

Ellen turned around and walked into the back room and returned with a folder.

Ellen threw the folder down on the bar for the girl to look at it.


```
Creature: Unknown   Location: New Jersey  Payment= $350
Mission Brief: Three highly respectable men from the same area of town all suddenly reported strange hallucinations and then died days later. The strange thing was that all these men reported the exact same hallucinations before committing suicide. During the autopsy no foreign drugs were found in the blood stream. Information on the men is being withheld at the morgue.
```

"So you think you want it?"


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 17, 2008)

Jason listened through the conversation between Ellen and Emily. He heard the part about the job, and heard the brief. "Hmph. Sounds like a spirit to me. Probably killed some people together, or set up a hit, and the ghost haunted them. Not surprising. Or, there could be some witches in the area, maybe an ex-girlfriend, some sort of enemy, did some voodoo and then bam, next thing you know they're coughing up needles." he said, taking slurps of his beer in between his words.

"Oh, Ellen, I need a job, whole reason I came to the bar." he said.


----------



## Serp (Dec 17, 2008)

Ellen turned back to Jason.
"You need a job too huh, well I got a few nice ones that you might be interested in, or I got some simple track 'em and shoot 'em ones. What you think your up for?"

The thing about hunts was although they were different alot of the time nine out of ten involved spirits. And nowadays some hunters are all for the crazy and the out there, when even spirits are dangerous things when scorned.


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 17, 2008)

"Hmmm...you got any hunting jobs involving demons? Its fun showing them how wrong they are when it comes to their self-centeredness. I want something crazy, so it doesn't have to be demons. I like vampire hunts to." he said, as he slurpped his beer some more.

He hated getting spirit jobs. They were such regular jobs to get. He liked a challenge, not a unrested spirit. He needed something to get the lonliness off his mind.


----------



## Serp (Dec 17, 2008)

Ellen sighed she never once thought Jason was as ignorant as the newbie hunters. If you were anyone you knew that vampires and demons are still slightly limited to the limits of their human forms, spirits on the other hand are alot worse, they can dish out alot of freaky ghost magic, walk through things and a hole lot more than vamps of demons could do. 

Rolling her eyes. "I guess I could see if I have anything like that, but demon and vampires hunts are on the bottom side of crazy, its just track it and kill it all the fun, mystery and motive are gone, but your the hunter and I won't tell you how to do your job." 

Ellen went into the back room and got out a folder that she presumed was demon activity.

"Take a look at this one, its a toughie though."


```
Creature= ?       Location: Illinois    Payment: $450
Brief: 4 couples have been found dead, with their bodies ravaged and partly eaten within their family home, officials say it is an animal attack but have yet to confirm what animal it may be. Each couple, each having at least one child that goes to the local high school. The children being brought in for questioning over their parents death as the children are known to be troubled teens. Information on the children can be obtained from the teachers homeroom teacher, Mr Shiva.
```
"Hmm so what do you think?"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 17, 2008)

A bleary-eyed mountain of a man walks in, bear-chested, wearing only his leather coat, dark-brown leather pants, and tall black biker boots. His manly pecs glisten in the ambient light of the bar, accentuated by his cock sword tattoo. He has an iron sword strapped to his back, Conan style, and an unassuming knife tucked into his left boot.

He walks over to table full of grizzled hunters and stands over them, doninately. They flee in terror.

He sits down, grabs one of their left-over mugs of frosty alcoholic beverage of some sort, and swills it until empty.

He then hangs his head, looks down into the up-turned palms of his hands as if checking to make sure they are still there, and begins to cry like a giant baby.


----------



## Serp (Dec 17, 2008)

Ellen and the fellow hunters give a weary glance at the bare chested guy that entered the roadhouse. 

They look down on him as he drinks the half finished beers, but each of them fearing to bring him up on it. They wait to see what he wants, be it a job and fight or just to sit there looking threatening.

This guy was a tank of man, and any man, beast of demon that came across him, got the blessing of everyone in The Roadhouse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2008)

After wiping the tears from his face with his giant mitts, he finishes off the drinks on the table. He pulles out a cigar from his inside coat pocket and carefuly smells it, making sure to take in the details of the cigar paper while turning and scanning it with his eyes. He puts the cigar back into his pocket and nods in agreement with himself.

He walks over to the bar and begins to eye the bartender suggestively.

"I need somethin' to kill" he says as he wipes away another stray tear making its way down his cheek.

"And I don't want no sissy hunts. Hell is gonna pay for stealing jacking up my ride."


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 18, 2008)

Jason heard the crying and looked around for who it was. He saw the big man, and was going to go over and talk to him. "Hmmm. I guess I'll leave tomorrow. I'll go see what's wrong with that dude in a minute." he said pointing at the big guy. "Do you care if I crash here for tonight?" he asked, turning back to Ellen.


----------



## Serp (Dec 18, 2008)

Ellen firstly looked at the big guy.
"Something to kill, well all I got left for sure are some pretty nasty hauntings, bleeding walls, mutilated corpses that sort of thing. Or if Jason is taking this case you could join him, its up to you." Jabbing a thumb at Jason.

Ellen turned back to Jason, "Well I got a couple o' beds round back I guess you could stay, by the way you got enough weapons, I strongly insist you stock up if your gonna take on that case."


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 18, 2008)

Jason just remembered about the mission. "Oh, that's right, sure, I'll take it. I got all I need. I got an enchanted knife, and...thats all. the enchanted knife'll help me send the demons back to Hell if this is a demon case. I could just buy a bottle of water and bless it or otherwise if it's a vampire case." he said.

Jason got up from the table and sat next to the big guy at the bar, not moving all but three feet from Ellen. "What's wrong?" he said casually, taking a slurp of his beer.


----------



## Serp (Dec 18, 2008)

Ellen sighed, "Ok you got the knife sure, but this anit no 100% its a demon or even a vamp nothing in the business is 100%, I'm just looking out for you. _This is a hard mission, one I didn't feel happy giving out, and I would hate to see you fail."

_Ellen took a beer out of the cooler for herself, opened it and took a swig.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2008)

Scott raises his eyebrow quizzically and grimaces. "Well if that's what we got, that's what we got. I'm gonna have words with this character."

Scott turns around with cat-like reflexes with his enchanted knife already in his left hand, turned upward into his palm, concealed by his massive forearm. "You don't just sneak up on a guy like that unless you've got a death wish, son!" After a moment of wild-eyed analyzing, he assums Jason is a friend and tucks his knife in his boot.

"I'm just so torn up over losing my Betty. Black Betty. She was a fine ride, lasted long, and never talked back when I had to take care of business with another venue. She was a custom-built Harley with reinforced saddle bags, full of nasty stuff." Scott explained. His eyes bulged out and he cocked his head suddenly towards Jason as if remembering something suddenly.

"Pardon my rambling. My name's Scott. Scott Woods. Friends call me Red, but you can call me Bronco. Heard you had a job. Tell me about it." He reached up and swatted Jason on the back; a friendly gesture by a smaller man, but it packed the force of a 2x4 being swung by a gorilla.


----------



## F.O.K. (Dec 18, 2008)

Jason quietly laughed when Scott hit him on the back. "Well, there were four couples who were found dead. There bodies were ravaged and sort'o eaten in their home. People say it was an animal attack, but they haven't confirmed what kind yet. Each couple had a child in high school. Their children were brought in for questionanin' 'bout their parents' death, 'cuz they were all known to be troubled teens." He said, sipping his beer here and then.


----------



## Serp (Dec 18, 2008)

Ellen watched as the two guys talked.
"So if you guys are gonna take it, together or alone don't matter either way. But what you think so far, any idea what it might be, like I know you Jason has one o' those demon killing knives, but what if this anit no demon. Best to think about it ey?"

Would be best to set off tomorrow morning, thought Ellen, she had no quarrels with Jason staying the night, but this Scott guy she was a bit weary of.


----------

